# Otter Control



## kchamblee (Jul 30, 2014)

I have a small pond that stocked over the last 3 years with channel catfish. Year 2 an otter showed up from the creek about 800 feet away, I shot that one. Last fall I had some 1-2lb fish and found an Otter toilet on the bank. I set up a trail cam and got pic of 3 otters coming in during the night and leaving before dawn. I set a couple traps and caught one of them but the other 2 continued coming for a couple more weeks. When is started warming up I started feed the fish again and only see the smaller fish that I put in last summer. I thought I'd be eating fish this summer but it appears I've been beaten to it.

Anyone have any experience controlling Otters in a small farm pond?


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Is it legal to shoot or trap Otters where you live? Id' get a hold of your State DEC or a nuisance trapper to see whats available.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

JJ Grandits said:


> Is it legal to shoot or trap Otters where you live? Id' get a hold of your State DEC or a nuisance trapper to see whats available.



exactly ,talk to your warden they should know who does ADC work in you area as they have to report to the warden what , when and where they are doing a job. 

then any time you see otter sign , have a local free trapper working your pond during season.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

See if you can get a depredation permit that will allow you to shoot them any time

http://www.ncwildlife.org/Licensing/Regulations/NongameandOtherRegulations/WildlifeDepredation.aspx


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Had my pond cleaned out once also, feel your pain. You've got to trap them or shoot them to rid yourself of the problem. In most cases where they are protected, you can get a depredation permit from DNR to eradicate them.

If you're right near a waterway that has a good population of them, you may never be able to get the problem under control and continually stocking may just turn into an otter feeding program. If this is the case, the only fix would be a an otter tight fence.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I was going to suggest a good fence too. If you've got fish and your pond is connected to another water body the chances of having an endless cycle of new otters moving in is pretty good. If your ground is level enough you might be able to deter them with a good hot electric fence set 4-6" above the ground. In that case I would lure them to the fence with some fish in a tub sunk into the ground. They're pretty smart and should catch on quickly. You might also talk with your fish and game people on how they keep otters out of the hatcheries or google SRAC or Auburn University fisheries and look through the free publications on raising fish.


----------

